# 2.5L Carbonio intakes now in stock @ AMI Motorsports!



## AMI-Motorsports (Jun 12, 2002)

The all-new Carbonio intakes for the 2.5L are now in-stock and ready to ship, limited availability so place your order now!








*$245 US* + shipping where applicable. Please call or send an IM for a shipping quote.




_Modified by AMI-Motorsports at 11:34 AM 5-13-2008_


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: 2.5L Carbonio intakes now in stock @ AMI Motorsports! (AMI-Motorsports)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: 2.5L Carbonio intakes now in stock @ AMI Motorsports! (AMI-Motorsports)*

bump so I can track this post. I need to pick one of these up.


----------



## trikstir99 (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: 2.5L Carbonio intakes now in stock @ AMI Motorsports! (spdfrek)*

is there a hydro lock problem? we have some bad storms in the northeast


_Modified by trikstir99 at 4:47 PM 7-16-2007_


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: 2.5L Carbonio intakes now in stock @ AMI Motorsports! (trikstir99)*

IM sent...


----------



## husm (Sep 4, 2006)

IM'd


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

theres that risk w/ every intake but unless your driving through 3 foot puddles you should be fine..


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: 2.5L Carbonio intakes now in stock @ AMI Motorsports! (trikstir99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trikstir99* »_is there a hydro lock problem? we have some bad storms in the northeast

_Modified by trikstir99 at 4:47 PM 7-16-2007_


_Quote, originally posted by *Carbonio* »_The uniqe shape was developed not only to increase power and performance but also to maximize the passage of air into the inlet. Its shape is designed to make sucking water (heavier than air) almost impossible making buying a bypass valve a total waste of money. In essence, its shape is its own bypass valve. Try showing that on a dyno


----------



## Uberbunni (Jun 5, 2007)

I gave them a call to place an order but had to leave a message. Guess I'll wait till waterfest.


----------



## ElLibroGrande (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm picking mine up at Waterfest!!


----------



## AMI-Motorsports (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: (ElLibroGrande)*


----------



## scaldedhare (Mar 13, 2007)

If we order one now (before waterfest), and cannot attend to pick it up, when will we receive it?


----------



## AMI-Motorsports (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: (scaldedhare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scaldedhare* »_If we order one now (before waterfest), and cannot attend to pick it up, when will we receive it?

Yes that's fine.


----------



## tdotwes (Sep 19, 2006)

Picked mine up today! It's been well worth the wait! Thanks AMI!


----------



## AMI-Motorsports (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: (tdotwes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotwes* »_Picked mine up today! It's been well worth the wait! Thanks AMI!









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif no worries. Feel free to post some pics once you've got it in.


----------



## scaldedhare (Mar 13, 2007)

When would you be able to ship? (i.e. it's backordered)
Thanks,
scaldedhare


----------



## AMI-Motorsports (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: (scaldedhare)*

We've got lots more in stock as of today, we'll be shipping first thing tomorrow (still unpacking from Waterfest







)


----------



## 07maddrabbit (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: (AMI-Motorsports)*

Is this CAI C.A.R.B. legal for California? Also, I went to their site and did not see a listing for the 2.5's. What price is offered?


----------



## 4ty-phive (May 28, 2005)

How far does the filter go down?


----------



## trikstir99 (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: (4ty-phive)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4ty-phive* »_How far does the filter go down?


----------



## AMI Motorsports (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (4ty-phive)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AMI-Motorsports (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: (AMI Motorsports)*


----------



## BIVO (Jul 27, 2006)

the filter goes low right lined up with the drivers side fog light. Its perfect, optimal because the air just passes right through the open vent on the rabbit.


----------



## NewaveRide (Mar 10, 2007)

do you have these in stock? how much for shipping to 23838


----------



## AMI-Motorsports (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: (NewaveRide)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NewaveRide* »_do you have these in stock? how much for shipping to 23838

Lots in stock, and we'll cover the cost of freight to you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NewaveRide (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: (AMI-Motorsports)*

you should be receiving an order in the next 2 weeks, just waiting on money


----------



## AMI-Motorsports (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: (NewaveRide)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NewaveRide* »_you should be receiving an order in the next 2 weeks, just waiting on money

waiting on money, I hate it when money does that to me too


----------



## gti2.sloww (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: (AMI-Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AMI-Motorsports* »_
Lots in stock, and we'll cover the cost of freight to you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

is that for every one








and how long does shipping usually take? like do you used high priority mail or just standard










_Modified by gti2.sloww at 1:26 PM 9-6-2007_


----------



## mk2core (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: (AMI-Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AMI-Motorsports* »_
Lots in stock, and we'll cover the cost of freight to you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

you have a p.m. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Froster (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: 2.5L Carbonio intakes now in stock @ AMI Motorsports! (AMI-Motorsports)*

Why the outlandish price in Canadian dollars? How come a company in Barrie, selling an intake made by a company with offices in Mississauga is charging far more than the exchange rate would indicate when the intake is prices in Canadian dollars?


----------



## mk2core (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: 2.5L Carbonio intakes now in stock @ AMI Motorsports! (Froster)*

just ordered http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AMI-Motorsports (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: 2.5L Carbonio intakes now in stock @ AMI Motorsports! (Froster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Froster* »_Why the outlandish price in Canadian dollars? How come a company in Barrie, selling an intake made by a company with offices in Mississauga is charging far more than the exchange rate would indicate when the intake is prices in Canadian dollars?

While your reasoning may seem logical you aren't fully informed of all of the facts. Not that this is the place to discuss such matters, and not that we wouldn't be glad to discuss this with you, you should know that:
A) Even if you walked into your local bank today they would not sell you US currency at the current exchange rate. The same applies to us as a business. Our pricing is largely based on US currency for various reasons.
B) Carbonio (a Canadian company) is distributed through APR in Alabama, as such freight brokerage and duties come into play when products cross borders, twice.
C) We often ship from US warehouses to US customers.
D) Unfortunately as the exchange fluctuates we sometimes fall a bit behind in amending each and every price in our database but are more than willing to do so as required. 
E) this particular ad is priced in US dollars for US customers. For your convenience we post similar ads in the Canadian classifieds for Canadian residents.
Hope that sheds some light on your query. If you need more information please don't hesitate to contact me personally.
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## AMI Motorsports (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: 2.5L Carbonio intakes now in stock @ AMI Motorsports! (AMI-Motorsports)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2core (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: 2.5L Carbonio intakes now in stock @ AMI Motorsports! (AMI Motorsports)*

buy from these guys, excellent customer service http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AMI-Motorsports (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: 2.5L Carbonio intakes now in stock @ AMI Motorsports! (mk2core)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2core* »_buy from these guys, excellent customer service http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Thanks Cameron. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Collins (Jul 2, 2007)

purchaced my intake from AMI on a tuesday at around 4pm my time. was shipped out by 4pm ontairo time. it arrived to me 2 days later in cape breton. took about an hour to install, throwing a check engine light though, going to uninstall it and redo it double check everything again. great proformance from the intake though.
ran 16.3 bone stock.
put the intake on ran 15.92 
very similar air and weather conditions and track conditions.
love the intake better gas mileage as well. just hope i can get rid of the check engine light.


----------



## AMI Motorsports (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (Collins)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Collins* »_purchaced my intake from AMI on a tuesday at around 4pm my time. was shipped out by 4pm ontairo time. it arrived to me 2 days later in cape breton. took about an hour to install, throwing a check engine light though, going to uninstall it and redo it double check everything again. great proformance from the intake though.
ran 16.3 bone stock.
put the intake on ran 15.92 
very similar air and weather conditions and track conditions.
love the intake better gas mileage as well. just hope i can get rid of the check engine light.

Are you still having any issues with the CEL? Please let me know so I can get a solution! 1-877-225-5330
Rob


----------



## mk2core (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: (AMI Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AMI Motorsports* »_
Are you still having any issues with the CEL? Please let me know so I can get a solution! 1-877-225-5330
Rob

-i cant say this enough. the best customer service ive had anywhere. better than any top notch resturant.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to a company that cares about their line of product and customer satisfaction


----------



## Collins (Jul 2, 2007)

yeah i totally just saw this message now and called but since its sunday they are closed so i left a message for rob to call me tomrorow sometime after about 4pm if not iam gona call him when iam off work.


----------



## AMI-Motorsports (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: (Collins)*

Hi Mike, sent you an email. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2core (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: (AMI-Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AMI-Motorsports* »_Hi Mike, sent you an email. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

oops, i sent a im to rob, my bad. check your messages


----------



## its ross ladue (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (mk2core)*

So I'm sure you get this a lot, but bear with me...I live in Iowa and theres a lot of rain and snow. Would driving on the highway during moderate to heavy rains with a CAI in that position have a significantly higher chance of sucking water into the intake?
Im just worried with all the driving I may have to do during bad weather that I would be left stranded either hyrdo locked or not driving out of the fear of hyrdo lock. 
What's your guy's suggestions?


----------



## Collins (Jul 2, 2007)

pretty sure with the big 'bump' in the intake is carbinos version of a bypass valve.


----------



## CeD18 (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm actually only worried about how quickly the filter will get wet and dirty after driving in heavy rain/sleet/snow.
Any experiences so far? Anyone cleaned their filter yet? LOL


----------



## AMI-Motorsports (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: (CeD18)*

I can tell you all that from personal experience -more than 5 years in using Carbonio intakes on all of our own personal cars that we've never had any issues with
1. Running these intakes year round (yes that includes snow in Winter)
2. Hydrolock-you'd need to be driving in some pretty deep water in order to do this, and if you did you shouldn't be driving.
With Carbonio you can buy in confidence knowing that you're getting a premium product that delivers. APR, Carbonio and AMI stand behind these products 100% http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AMI-Motorsports (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: 2.5L Carbonio intakes now in stock @ AMI Motorsports! (AMI-Motorsports)*


----------



## ahson (Jul 23, 2000)

How's the installation? Do I have to cut any wires to install this intake? Or it's just very straight forward, and bolt it on?


----------



## AMI-Motorsports (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: (ahson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ahson* »_How's the installation? Do I have to cut any wires to install this intake? Or it's just very straight forward, and bolt it on?

no hacking, it's straight forward


----------



## AMI-Motorsports (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: (AMI-Motorsports)*


----------



## meista (Aug 8, 2006)

I just put a order in for one, I hope to get it soon.


----------



## AMI-Motorsports (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: (meista)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meista* »_I just put a order in for one, I hope to get it soon.

Processed for you today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks!


----------



## AMI-Motorsports (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: (AMI-Motorsports)*


----------



## gangzai (Aug 23, 2007)

hey
i was looking at some other threads... will i need a new engine cover after installing the Carbonio CAI?? and do i need to cut anything cuz my car is a lease n i goota return it to the dealers as stock w/o damage


----------



## AMI Motorsports (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (gangzai)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gangzai* »_hey
i was looking at some other threads... will i need a new engine cover after installing the Carbonio CAI?? and do i need to cut anything cuz my car is a lease n i goota return it to the dealers as stock w/o damage

No you do not have to get a new engine cover & no cutting of your stock cover is needed.


----------



## Uber E (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: (AMI Motorsports)*

I was also looking at other threads.............PM sent. Hope you might be able to help me.


_Modified by SilverTREK at 10:23 AM 2-5-2008_


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (AMI Motorsports)*

Does this have a hole for the intake air temp sensor?


----------



## AMI-Motorsports (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: (vw93to85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw93to85* »_Does this have a hole for the intake air temp sensor?

yes it does, plug and play ready to go. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (AMI-Motorsports)*

Pretty sweet.


----------



## AMI-Motorsports (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: (vw93to85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw93to85* »_Pretty sweet.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (AMI-Motorsports)*

Just installed mine this morning. I love it. I put over 100 miles on it, just today. No cels. Although I can see where people may make mistakes. The directions are beyond great, very clear. I really noticed a difference in the throttle response and how the car just seems to pull harder. And the sound that comes out of it just as you pass three grand and have your foot in it........ Amazing. I'm very pleased with this product.


----------



## AMI Motorsports (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (vw93to85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw93to85* »_Just installed mine this morning. I love it. I put over 100 miles on it, just today. No cels. Although I can see where people may make mistakes. The directions are beyond great, very clear. I really noticed a difference in the throttle response and how the car just seems to pull harder. And the sound that comes out of it just as you pass three grand and have your foot in it........ Amazing. I'm very pleased with this product.

Great, glad your happy with it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TxThunderBunny (Feb 24, 2007)

Just installed mine today, me and my brother took it out for a spin, got on it and we just looked at each other and







It sounds AWESOME and I love it. Got it for 270 shipped, took 4 days to reach Houston http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif No CELs. Only prob was mounting bracket was a little short to reach filter and had to bend it to make it reach. Other than that, very easy to install, first time I did a DIY for my car other than lights. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by TxThunderBunny at 8:11 PM 3-1-2008_


----------



## AMI-Motorsports (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: (TxThunderBunny)*

Good to hear http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk5jetta4fun (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: (AMI-Motorsports)*

Anyone installed on 2008 models, any problems with cel???


----------



## AMI-Motorsports (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: (mk5jetta4fun)*


----------



## mk2core (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: (AMI-Motorsports)*

guys at ami, you have a p.m. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AMI-Motorsports (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: (mk2core)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AMI-Motorsports (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: 2.5L Carbonio intakes now in stock @ AMI Motorsports! (AMI-Motorsports)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TxThunderBunny (Feb 24, 2007)

How do I go about cleaning the filter? I understand I will need to remove it, but is there an exact chemical or cleaning tool I will need to maintain it? Are there replacement filters available?


----------



## renanmedeiros (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: 2.5L Carbonio intakes now in stock @ AMI Motorsports! (AMI-Motorsports)*

still avaiable?


----------



## AMI-Motorsports (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: 2.5L Carbonio intakes now in stock @ AMI Motorsports! (renanmedeiros)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UG_Rabbit08 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: (mk5jetta4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk5jetta4fun* »_Anyone installed on 2008 models, any problems with cel???

x2
I'm picking my car up on the 4th of July and want the CAI at home waiting for the install. 


_Modified by UG_Rabbit08 at 7:58 PM 6-9-2008_


----------



## UG_Rabbit08 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: (UG_Rabbit08)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LVDSM (May 7, 2008)

Just have to say thanks! Ordered on a Sunday, shipped on a Tuesday and recieved on Thursday. Canada to PA.. Great job guys!!!


----------



## UG_Rabbit08 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: (LVDSM)*

LVDSM,
Can you keep me posted on your install. Just noticed that you've got a 08 and I want to see if the CAI throws a CEL on the 08s. 
Thanks a bunch.


----------



## LVDSM (May 7, 2008)

As of today, Friday, the intake has been installed for 1 week and nothing yet. My fingers are crossed.....
The install took approx. 1.25 hours due to the fact that I had to drill and tap a new hole for the filter bracket. The OEM location refered to in the instructions is about 1/4 in" too far for the supplied aluminum bracket. No big deal though. 
BTW, in case no one knows this, this intake makes the car sound ungodly!!!! Roars louder than a new exhaust!!!!!


----------



## UG_Rabbit08 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: (LVDSM)*

Thanks for keeping me posted. Now I can't wait to get mine. I just hope AMI still has some in stock. With any luck I'll have the car on July 4th and the intake will be on by july 5th.


----------



## laxsteve2 (Jun 12, 2007)

any left in stock? 
how much shipped to 11030?


----------



## JK521 (Dec 16, 2007)

IM'd please reply.


----------



## UG_Rabbit08 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: 2.5L Carbonio intakes now in stock @ AMI Motorsports! (AMI-Motorsports)*

IM'D


----------



## AMI-Motorsports (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: 2.5L Carbonio intakes now in stock @ AMI Motorsports! (UG_Rabbit08)*

We still have a couple intakes left in-stock & even more on order!


----------



## Wborolb88 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: 2.5L Carbonio intakes now in stock @ AMI Motorsports! (AMI-Motorsports)*

Does the intake come pre-tapped for the air intake temp sensor? And if it doesn't, does it have to be done? Also is there a DIY walkthrough anywhere, I can't seem to find one anyplace, or are they instructions from Carbonio good enough?


----------



## UG_Rabbit08 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: 2.5L Carbonio intakes now in stock @ AMI Motorsports! (Wborolb88)*

I just picked mine up last week. I haven't installed it yet but the instructions from Carbonio are pretty complete and include B/W pics. However, there is no pre-tapped hole for the air temp sensor. I've heard of people leaving the OEM engine cover on and leaving the air temp sensor plugged into the intake, but I don't know what the long term effects would be doing that. 
Hope that helps a bit.


----------

